# Two conflicting diagnoses



## Keyboardtek (Oct 12, 2021)

We have been given two different diagnoses for why our compressor is not staying on. Tests performed: pressure is going up to normal when compressor first turns on, then drops very low when the temperature begins to drop. The compressor gets shut off within a minute after the pressure drops. One tech gives me an estimate to replace the internal coil "that probably has a leak". Even though the system is 18 years old, he says those Lennox compressors last 25-30 years. So he thinks it is a safe risk to replace the coil. He did not actually search for a leak. He is making an assumption based on his 40 years experience.

The second tech thinks the EMX device that shuts off the compressor when the pressure is too low is restricting the coolant flow. The compressor is drawing 11 amps when running. He thinks it should only draw 5 amps. The system is 18 years old. He recommends replacing the entire system as spending $2200 to replace just the EMX device is putting good money after bad. He does admit the posibility of the coil having a leak but wanted to charge me another $200 to check for a leak. He works for one of those large fleet HVAC companies that have a reputation of always trying to sell a complete replacement system.
I do not know whose judgement to trust.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

